# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Απορία για χώρο εκτροφής

## χρηστος

επειδή έχω πάρα πολλά κλουβιά περίπου 12 στο σύνολο μπορώ τώρα που αρχίζουν τα κρύα να μεταφέρω όλα μου τα πουλιά μέσα σε μια αποθήκη όπου έχει λέβητα θα υπάρξει κάποιο προβλημα απο τον ήχο ο χώρος δεν μυρίζει πετρελαίου ούτε οι λέβητες γιατί έχουν καθαριστεί

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δε θα το συνιστούσα φίλε εκτός αν ο χώρος έχει εξαερισμό άλλο απο την πόρτα, δλδ παράθυρο η κάτι άλλο.
Εχω και εγώ ακριβώς τον ίδιο χώρο όπ[ως και εσένα (στον οποίο δέν όμως έχω πουλιά) αλλά σε εμένα δέν υπάρχε παράθυρο για ανανέωση του οξυγώνου, άσε που και η παραμικρή απώλεια του λέβητα απο τη σωλήνα εξαγωγής θα αποβεί μοιραία για τα πουλιά σου.

----------


## χρηστος

έχει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο παράθυρο με σήτα το παράθυρο έχει διαστασεισ 50εκ χ 50εκ μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να βάλω κι κανένα φουρφουρί

----------


## panaisompatsos

Xμ κάτι μπορεί να γίνει εδω πέρα νομίζω.
φυσικά αυτά στα λέω χωρίς να έχω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για τον χώρο αλλά πιστέυω πως με τη κατάλληλη τοποθέτηση των κλουβιών ίσως και να μήν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, αφού όπως λές δέν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπιζεις.

----------


## χρηστος

επίσης θα υπάρχει και κάποια ζέστη μέσα λόγο του λέβητα 
αλλά με τον ήχο θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα το βράδυ

----------


## jk21

χρηστο απλα ξεχνα το .περα του θορυβου ,περα απο την πληρη ελλειψη υγρασιας (ουτε αυτο ειναι καλο οπως και η πολυ υγρασια ) οταν λειτουργει ο λεβητας ,περα απο τα αποτομα σκαμπανεβασματα τοπικης θερμοκρασιας που θα τους αλλαξουν τα φωτα ,ακομα θυμαμαι την ιστορια ενος παιδιου απο το βολο που ειχε γνωρισει στο pb ,που εχασε σχεδον ολοκληρο κουμασι ετσι απο αναθυμιασεις ....

----------

